# rod blank



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

looking for a surf blank to build a plugging rod & throw metal. Would like something in the 9'6 to 10'6 range rated 1-4 oz. Planning on a plate style reel seat and fuji LC guides. Will have Van Staal VSB 150 with 20# braid mounted on it. Thinking Lami XRA1205,XRA1084,XRA1322 Cutting 6"off butt of 1322,GSB1142,GSB1202,SSU1201,or GLoomis 1366. What's your recomendations.

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Rs 1264, 1265, or the wheels reels 1023, 1033


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*lummis*

i got a lumis 1266 rate 1 to 5
one of my best rods.
great for mettle or BIG WOOD !!!


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Heard good words on GSB more then few times...


----------

